
Dear Jim - revorad
http://raganwald.posterous.com/dear-jim
======
c1sc0
Maybe this time around IT committees simply won't be able to decide which
tablets to buy as employees simply bring their own? Same like we use 3G to
bypass stupid network filtering?

~~~
silvestrov
I don't think the PlayBook, Xoom, etc are going to stay around for long enough
time. All the iPod killers were launched and died quicker than a committee
could make a decision on what to standardize on.

The iPod killers were somewhat standardized as they used Microsoft's DRM. The
iPad killers are way less standardized, the only dependable cross-platform
standard for them are html5 (i.e. using WebKit).

How many tablet vendors can you depend on still making tables 2-3 years from
now that will be backward compatible with their current tablet?

The enterprise sector dislikes Apple because of the uncertainty of future Mac
products, but for tablets it seems like it is the other way around: you know
that Apple will still make iPads 3 years from now, that they will be backward
compatible, how big screen they will have, what the primary SDK will look
like.

How many of the competitors can you say that about?

~~~
raganwald
Thank you. May I quote this?

~~~
silvestrov
yes.

------
DavidChouinard
RIM has 2 people sharing the position of CEO and 3 sharing that of COO. Always
thought it was great recipe for a soulless organization with no direction or
vision.

No compromise.

